# Spots im Sachsenwald Aumühle / HH



## LMXL600V (12. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,

morgen soll's nach Aumühle in Sachsenwald gehen. 1:25.000 er Karte ist besorgt... aber da gibts sooo viele Wege.

Kennt Ihr spezielle Spots, die man versuchen sollte zu finden?

Schön Gruß
Lennart


----------



## Mira (13. Mai 2004)

Moin,

ich find's da ein bißchen langweilig, einzig der Trail direkt an der Bille ist schön (bevölkert), ansonsten nur um km zu sammeln. Trotzdem ist es ja immer wieder nett, was neues kennenzulernen, viel Spaß also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LMXL600V (13. Mai 2004)

Hoi Mira,

jupp hast recht... war ganz nett (sind von Reinbek aus gestartet) aber abgesehen von ein paar Abfahrten am Mühlenteich bei Aumühle und dem netten Singletrail unten am Ufer entlang fehlten so ein paar Highlights (schreibt man das so?     )

Aber war tropsdem schön... nächste Woche gehts dann mal in die HaBe's...
mal schaun, was da für uns Anfänger geboten wird   

Gruß Lennart


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Mai 2004)

Moin lennart,

wo kommst denn her?

hab leider erst jetzt den thread gelesen,sonst hätt ich euch ein bisschen was zeigen können!  
ich kenn mich hier sehr gut aus,bin ein sogenannter "LOCAL"!   
da gibt es so einiges an eher versteckten trails zu biken die man aber recht schwer finden tut wenn man sich nicht so gut auskennt!entdecke selbst immer noch neue!
die sind zwar dann einzeln nicht sehr lang ,aber wenn man die strecke so wählt das man sie hintereinander fährt wirds echt lecker!  
da ist u.A.die "WURZELSTRECKE"an der bille bei ,nur eins von vielen highlights !
Die ist zwar flach aber dafür sehr lang und mitunter sehr tricky   da variabel,wie gesagt man sollte sich auskennen und die ist mit sicherheit nicht mehr "übervölkert" als woanders!
Höhenmeter kann man eher sammeln wenns richtung Geesthacht bzw. Lauenburg geht(bis zu 900 ODER MEHR!!  ),wos auch etliche trailvarianten gibt.
Sollte man nicht unterschätzen!da gilt das gleiche wie für den sachsenwald!
wenn du bock hast ,unsere truppe trifft sich regelmässig jeden sonntag um 12 uhr in bergedorf am luisengymnasium,da ist ein waldspielplatz und das "billtalstadion"!bergedorfer bahnhof ist nicht weit weg!
bin aber auch unter der woche viel aufm bike! 
(SIND ABER DIESEN UND NÄ.SONNTAG;STEVENS-CUP/HARZ;NICHT AM TREFFPUNKT!SONST REGELMÄSSIG!)
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!?
Happy Trails  

Nils


----------

